
Senate Intelligence Committee Confirms the US Navy Has a UFO Task Force - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/jgx573/senate-intelligence-committee-confirms-the-us-navy-has-a-ufo-task-force
======
luminadiffusion
There is absolutely nothing surprising here. I truly hope that the government
is investigating unidentified flying stuff. That’s quite important.

